# Need recommendations for a marriage proposal site in Rome



## Philemon (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello,

I will propose to my girlfriend while we are in Rome. Are there any sites in Rome connected to the Baucis and Philemon myth? Such as intertwined trees, especially one of oak and the other of linden?

Thank you.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

I always thought that one of the best places in Rome to pop the question is the Fontana dell'Acqua Paola, not only because, although quite scenic and in a place that offers an appealing view of the city, it rarely gets crowded by tourists (unlike other Roman monuments) but also because it's strategically located near Trastevere, which makes it easy to reach before or after a romantic dinner on one of the many restaurants nearby.


----------

